# Why do you guys want to get into the playoffs?



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

To get a bad seed and lose in the 1st round? I think I could stand a summer of ridicule of not being a playoff team in exchange for a top draft pick. It's better for our long term future if we lose. I want to win championships, not make the playoffs.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

'cuz once in the playoffs who knows what can happen? Post-season is a completely different game. Phoenix and Seattle are both young and inexperienced in the post-season. The the playoffs defense steps up, match-ups are key, and teams won't be putting up 100pts a night on a regular basis. And maybe by April our team chemistry will actually improve and we'll be the team everyone's fearing to play heading into the playoffs. 

I wouldn't wanna tank a season for a draft pick. Take a look at this past yr's draft, and u'll see a lot of the mid/late first rounders are doing pretty well for themselves in the league right now.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HeinzGuderian</b>!
> I want to win championships, not make the playoffs.


That's why we traded for TMac. This team has the potential to go very deep in the playoffs, even with a poor showing against the Suns we caused alot of trouble. I hope James Thomas makes our playoff roster if no trades occur between now and the trade deadline.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

This isnt our year. Why make a weak push to a championship when we could instead build and get stronger for next year? We have a great core, but this isnt our year. This is a team being built to win championships, but we have alot of building to still do. If we miss the lottery, there are so many crappy east teams that make the playoffs our pick wouldnt be right behind the lottery. There are some very good PGs with 2-3 years of college experience that could come in and provide instant help, and I would love to get a high enough pick to get Taft. We should be focused on a year or two down the road, not now. We obviously aren't ready now.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Another thing: If a team with Yao and T-Mac doesn't make the playoffs, you think FAs would want to come to play for us? A key FA signing in the offseason is just as important (if not more) than a early draft pick. If we make the playoffs and give contenders a run for their money, we'll be in a better position to attract players to come to us.

I know there's a nice rookie class of PGs coming up this year, but given CD's history what makes you think that he won't just trade away the lottery pick for another veteran??


----------



## Raxel (Nov 10, 2004)

If Rockets can't/won't or is not willing to put big money to sign a good FA, then top draft pick is the only way to build a dynasty team. Tmac/Yao are just not enough.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Look at NCAA player of the year Jameer Nelson. How much of an immediate impact has he had with the Magic? We aren't a bad enough team to sabotage our season for the sake of a draft pick. From a business standpoint you have to understand the Rocket fans expect to see strong results and they will rack up some $$$ from the playoffs. 

Plus, this team badly needs some playoff experience. No better way to test our character and build around Yao/TMac.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Nelson isn't in a common situation. He's playing behind an All Star PG in Francis. And Nelson would do a hell of a lot of good for the Rockets, so I'm not sure what your point is Cardigan. 

That all said, you're right, the Rockets' core does need some playoff experience under their belt. Either way you slice it, whether the Rockets make the playoffs or not, the difference is only going to be a slightly lower placing in the draft. Getting a 21st pick instead of a 19th pick doesn't really matter.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

If they miss the playoffs, they go lottery. Unless things have changed and someone forgot to memo me.


----------



## tattoo (Dec 16, 2002)

How many playoff series did T-Mac ever play in? I knew Yao played in one series. You got the picture?


----------



## Piston-PiercePower (Nov 20, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>tattoo</b>!
> How many playoff series did T-Mac ever play in? I knew Yao played in one series. You got the picture?


T-Mac played in at least one I'm sure of. I remember because the Magic were playing the Pistons in... 2003 and they almost knocked the Pistons out in a long series (might have been 7 games). I'm not sure which round that was in, so T-Mac has played in one or two playoff series. 

Pretty sure.


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

T-Mac made the playoffs 4 straight seasons with the Raptors/Magic....99-00,00-01,01-02 and 02-03.....

PPG in those series...

2000 Playoffs...16.7 (Lost to Knicks 3-0)
2001 Playoffs....33.8 (Lost to Bucks 3-1)
2002 Playoffs....30.8 (Lost to Hornets 3-1)
2003 Playoffs...31.7 (lost to Pistons,4-3)



Heinz...man all u do is complain...You know damn well u want this team to make the playoffs,stop acting like u hate the team...GETTING A DRAFT PICK?!?!?! College Basketball is more watered down than a soda at a fast food joint...There isn't a player in the draft that's a difference maker...seriously,tell me who....only guys i can think of is Warrick,Jack and Paul,rest are a bunch of scrubs. Heinz,its not like we're the damn Warriors,calm down and watch the Rockets get on a hot streak,cuz its coming.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Bump*



ThaShark316 said:


> Heinz,its not like we're the damn Warriors,calm down and watch the Rockets get on a hot streak,cuz its coming.


 :biggrin:


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

See....I called it...thats almost worth something right there alone. :biggrin: :clap: :banana:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

where is HeinzGuderian recently,anyway?:wink:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

to win


----------

